# And the ultrasound said -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

As you may know from another thread, I was taking my little Fiona to the vet for an ultrasound - she is the one that I was asking if she was preggers about 1 1/2 weeks ago and that is not the nicest goat - she is just really shy. You all said yes that you thought that she was preggers by pooch test.

Well.................... [b]SHEISPREGNANT!!!![/b]

We believe that she has 2 in there and she is between 2 -3 months pregnant. The little skulls were about 1 1/2 - 2 inches in diameter, and the spines were about 5 inches long. And MAN, were they active!!!!

We played with the ultrasound for about 45 minutes and she did wonderful with it - until we let her loose so I could get up off of the floor and clean her up. I went to wipe down her belly and she tried to bite me.

Now when did goats starting trying to bite like dogs???? Please tell me that!

So at first I was like there is no way that she is trying to bite - but oh yah, that is exactly what she was doing. My friend, the doc, was just laughing, as she had never seen a goat try to bite either. Then of course it was just to funny, and so we started laughing which seemed to make her even more mad!

So good news - we have february babies, and she is not hermaphroditic!!!! WOO HOO!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations-good news all the way around.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! That's excellent news!!! I need to take Anna in and see what they say.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And if she is just as big as my girl who is going to birth now, and she has 2 -3 months to go - I am in trouble


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats!My goat was a bottle baby and she still nibbles on you but not out of anger.She's almost two years old.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh that is great news!!! I think it would be really neat to see an ultrasound done on a doe. It would be even more nifty to see what the womb looked like with 3 or 4 baby goats in it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! That is great news!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful news!!! glad to hear it.


Congratulations on the new additions to come.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo Allison! That is exciting news!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Thats so exciting!!!

did you take her to the vet/have the vet come out? OIr do you have a portable ultrasound machine? i want a portable machine! Wouldnt that be great! I wonder if human fetal dopplers (much less expensive) will work on goats? 

CJ


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I am so excited. It seems by looking at fetal development charts that she is just over 2 months prego.

CJPUP - It is a protable machine, but I went into the office this time because it is not safe for her to drive to my home. But last time she came to the house.

I am real excited for Fiona, and am hoping that her having her first babies, will make her a bit more social. We will see though.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the Feb. Babies. And yes goats do bite. My neighbors had one that bite really hard after she had given birth. My only crime was looking into the kidding pen and she bite me. She was just being a good mom though. I quickly forgave her.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Babies! That is sooo exciting. Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great!! And at just over 2 months you should be expecting babies around the second week of March....can't wait to see her first kids!!


----------

